# Sonar Tutorial



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Been trying to evaluate new electronics and stumbled on this tutorial. Thought is was a good read and learned some things. It goes into some "adjusting" to get the most from a unit.
http://www.eaglenav.com/en/Support/Tips-and-Tutorials/Sonar-Tutorial/


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thanx bob, monday i was out trolling for 4 hours and only marked 2 fish, but the catching was good by the dump.thaught where were the fish and almost left the area. glad i stayed even though there were no marks on the screen.


----------

